# Hash - a great way to use up all that ground



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anybody else do hash? I never had this stuff until I got married and my wife introduced me to it. This is what her grandfather did with all the ground from the deer they would kill. It's roughly one pound of meat, one large potato and a couple medium onions all ran through a grinder and kneaded together. It's seasoned with marjoram, basil, onion powder, garlic powder, salt and pepper. I couldn't tell you how much of those. My wife just freestyles on that. Put some olive oil in a pan and add the concoction to the hot oil. Once the stuff on bottom starts getting brown and crispy turn it over with a spatula and really put some elbow grease into getting the crispy bits off the pan and mixed back in with the hash. Do this over and over until all the pink is gone and it has reached its desired level of done. Sometime I may end up experimenting with a fresh garlic clove added in just to see how it is. This recipe is delicious on its own, but I like a little bit of ketchup or A1 on it as well.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I forgot to take a picture of the finished product before my fat @$$ ate it all, but you get the idea.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't do hash but turn all my extra ground meat into jerky. I have 6 pounds of it sitting in the fridge right now getting ready to go into the dehydrator tomorrow.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Does anybody else do hash? I never had this stuff until I got married and my wife introduced me to it. This is what her grandfather did with all the ground from the deer they would kill. It's roughly one pound of meat, one large potato and a couple medium onions all ran through a grinder and kneaded together. It's seasoned with marjoram, basil, onion powder, garlic powder, salt and pepper. I couldn't tell you how much of those. My wife just freestyles on that. Put some olive oil in a pan and add the concoction to the hot oil. Once the stuff on bottom starts getting brown and crispy turn it over with a spatula and really put some elbow grease into getting the crispy bits off the pan and mixed back in with the hash. Do this over and over until all the pink is gone and it has reached its desired level of done. Sometime I may end up experimenting with a fresh garlic clove added in just to see how it is. This recipe is delicious on its own, but I like a little bit of ketchup or A1 on it as well.


I do hash made from corned beef, corned wild game actually. See: Corned Venison Hash


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Corned elk hash n eggs.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Your culinary expertise never ceases to amaze, Goob!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh...that kind of hash.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Oh...that kind of hash.


Wait what? You guys legal up there in Alaska now?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Your culinary expertise never ceases to amaze, Goob!


Thank you.


----------

